# Bitshirds heart attack



## animefan (Dec 3, 2012)

On Saturday Ken went for a walk and on the way back he stopped to talk to a neighbor. They talked for a minute and he just fell backwards. No complaint of chest pain or any indication that something was wrong. He literally just fell. Luckily the guy he was talking to knew cpr but it wasn't enough. The cpr brought him back for a minute. Luckily the ambulance arrived very quickly and after about 15 minutes of working on him( 3 to 4 shocks from a defibrillator, 2 shots of adrenaline into his bone marrow, and more chest compressions) they were able to airlift him to the hospital. At the hospital they did a cat-scan and they didn't find any hemorrhaging. Then he was put into icu where they reduced his body temperature to 33 degrees Celsius for 24 hours then allowed his body to heat back up over 12 hours. Now we are just waiting for him to wake up. So far the cardiologist at the hospital said his heart was only functioning at 15%, He also said that Ken will leave hospital with a pacemaker/defibrillator. We are still waiting to hear from Ken's cardiologist. So now it is just a waiting game.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 3, 2012)

My Prayers are with him.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 3, 2012)

Yikes!!!

He'll be in my thoughts.   Please let us know as news happens.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying...


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 3, 2012)

Hoping for a complete recovery.


----------



## Monty (Dec 3, 2012)

Will keep him and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mike8850 (Dec 3, 2012)

He will be in my thoughts also.
Mike


----------



## Akula (Dec 3, 2012)

Sending good thoughts up


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 3, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## moke (Dec 3, 2012)

Ken is great guy, my thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.  With him being such a large part of this site and Penturing in general, please keep us informed as information becomes available.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 3, 2012)

My thoughts are prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 3, 2012)

A Rosary for Ken and his family.


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this.  Ken and his family will be in my prayers.

Jim Smith


----------



## Lenny (Dec 3, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for a positive outcome!


----------



## triw51 (Dec 3, 2012)

I will add my prayers also.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, im stunned, but he will be in my prayers and please keep us posted on any news updates. Sure goes to show how precious life is!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 3, 2012)

Please pass on all our wishes to him. And thanks for letting us know.


----------



## PWL (Dec 3, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with him.


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 3, 2012)

We will pray for him as well

.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Dec 3, 2012)

All good thoughts and healing vibes heading Kens way!  Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 3, 2012)

He'll be in my thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Andrew....praying for Ken now.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 3, 2012)

Ken is on my prayer list.  That is scary.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wishing him only the best.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope Ken has a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for a full recovery for Ken.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 3, 2012)

Dang!  Hope all ends well.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 3, 2012)

Wishing him all the best and a full recovery.


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 3, 2012)

Prayers sent and will continue to pray, Eugene.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 3, 2012)

Ken and family are in our prayers!


----------



## RichF (Dec 3, 2012)

Ken is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ToddMR (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow.  Hoping all goes well.


----------



## Sataro (Dec 3, 2012)

Our prayers are with him.


----------



## dkarcher (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for Ken and his family.


----------



## raar25 (Dec 3, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## asyler (Dec 3, 2012)

i keep him in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for him and his family.


----------



## termitedave (Dec 3, 2012)

Prayers sent for him and his family


----------



## redbulldog (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for Ken and this whole situation.


----------



## dgscott (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow. Doing some serious praying on him.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 3, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers for Ken's prompt recovery.


----------



## randbcrafts (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update. My thoughts are certainly with him and his family.


----------



## Nikitas (Dec 3, 2012)

Hoping for a quick recovery! Prayers sent...


----------



## Old Lar (Dec 3, 2012)

Thought a prayers for Ken and his family.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 3, 2012)

My thoughts are with Ken and his family. I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## bhesson (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for Ken and his family


----------



## el_d (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow! Im speechless......  He is in our prayers and hoping for speedy recovery.


----------



## scotian12 (Dec 3, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with Ken and his family.  Darrell Eisner


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for Ken's speedy recovery.


----------



## Tom D (Dec 3, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with Ken. He is such a great person, he shared so much information with me about his hip surgery that made my hip surgery easier.


----------



## hotwire55 (Dec 3, 2012)

Will add Ken to my prayer list and pray for a speedy recovery. --Bobby Moyers--


----------



## socdad (Dec 3, 2012)

Ken will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank God he was close by someone who could help keep him alive till the medics got there.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 3, 2012)

Ken and family are in my prayers.


----------



## Joe Burns (Dec 3, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with him and the whole family.   Wishing a complete and speedy recovery.

Joe


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Andrew:
Christy and I are praying hard for you, Ken and the entire family.Please keep us updated.


----------



## knowltoh (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Druid (Dec 3, 2012)

Ken is in our thoughts & prayers... will add him to our prayer list at Church.


----------



## papaturner (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for Ken.


----------



## jscola (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for him & family


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 3, 2012)

We also will have him added on our prayer list at church.  We will pray daily for him and his family......and for a speedy and full recovery.

Please keep us all informed.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 3, 2012)

He will remain in my prayers.


----------



## BradG (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats awful to read. My thoughts are with him and i hope he makes a good recovery. Please pass on our regards


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Prayed*

I have prayed for Ken's complete recovery.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 3, 2012)

Scary happenings, my prayers are including him as well.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for you Ken and your family.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for a FULL recovery and a quick return to the IAP.


----------



## markgum (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying for a rapid recovery.


----------



## Turningmimi (Dec 3, 2012)

I will pray daily for Ken and his family.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there any update?  This is terrible news.  Wishing Ken and his family the best.

Jason


----------



## opfoto (Dec 3, 2012)

Hoping for a full and speedy recovery!!!


----------



## AKPenTurner (Dec 3, 2012)

Hoping and praying for a fast recovery!


----------



## Tom T (Dec 3, 2012)

Praying also in Florida


----------



## JeffT (Dec 3, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to him and his family!


----------



## kronewi (Dec 3, 2012)

I pray that he recovers soon. It sounds like it was a really close situation. It reminds me that tomorrow is not guaranteed.

Kevin


----------



## corian king (Dec 3, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with him and the family!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 3, 2012)

Hoping all goes well and he has a safe speed recovery.


----------



## Pete275 (Dec 4, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family. He will be missed on this site as he is a very important part of IAP. Get well soon Ken.

Wayne


----------



## chriselle (Dec 4, 2012)

Prayers sent and if you have a moment...keep us updated.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 4, 2012)

Prayers to Ken and his Family, wishing for a speedy recovery and that all goes well, from Down Under


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 4, 2012)

Praying for Ken & his family.Get well soon,Ken!


Steve


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, what a shocker.  My thoughts and prayers are with Ken and with his family.  I hope that he can recover from this untimely event. 
Thank you for letting us know and please keep us updated on his progress


----------



## rherrell (Dec 4, 2012)

My goodness, hang in there buddy.


----------



## joefyffe (Dec 4, 2012)

Prayer sent!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 4, 2012)

You just never know what is around the corner. Probably just as well.
All the best to you, Ken and your family.
Bob and Betty.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 4, 2012)

Praying for you Ken!


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 4, 2012)

As with others - our prayers are for Ken and his family at this difficult time.

Dan


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 4, 2012)

Prayers on the way for Ken


----------



## animefan (Dec 4, 2012)

I need to ask his wife again for details but he is doing better each day.


----------



## keandkafu (Dec 4, 2012)

Get well soon Ken, we need you back here!!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 4, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 4, 2012)

Hopefully God will hear all our thoughts and prayers for Ken and his family.  God is Great!


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 4, 2012)

I will be praying for Ken and his family, too.


----------



## redbulldog (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Andrew for the update about Ken.


----------



## animefan (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm happy to know that I'm a member of a forum with so many caring people. Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Dec 4, 2012)

Prayer sent.


----------



## PSU1980 (Dec 4, 2012)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## ashaw (Dec 4, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about ken.  Our prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## rbruce2u (Dec 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Ken our prayers are with him and the family.


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 5, 2012)

Are there any further updates on Ken's condition?


----------



## Mike D (Dec 5, 2012)

Same here, Ken and his family are in our prayers. We pray for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 5, 2012)

Praying!


----------



## animefan (Dec 5, 2012)

*good news*

I just heard from Ken's wife he is awake and alert. They are going to remove the respirator. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 5, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad to hear of this progess. Thank you.Praying for complete recovery.


----------



## BSea (Dec 5, 2012)

That is great news!!  Here's hoping he's up and around by Christmas.


----------



## randbcrafts (Dec 5, 2012)

Wonderful! Glad to hear it. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 5, 2012)

Great News!  More thoughts and prayers for a healthy and speedy recovery.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 5, 2012)

Get well soon Ken. Hoping for a heathy recovery for you.


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 5, 2012)

Great news!! The power of prayer is frequently underestimated or disregarded entirely.  That is not the case here.   Godspeed to Ken and his family, and keep the prayers coming.


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Dec 5, 2012)

Great news .... Praying for a speedy recovery ! 

  Brian


----------



## Tom T (Dec 5, 2012)

Wonderful news.  Still praying


----------



## Fishinbo (Dec 6, 2012)

Continued prayers for him and his family.  


_____________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 6, 2012)

Great news indeed.  Hoping and praying for you and your family.


----------



## animefan (Dec 14, 2012)

As it turns out Ken had the heart attack the day before he went he was rushed to the hospital. The medical event that nearly killed him was a stroke. Luckily he didn't have any paralysis but he is having trouble with short term memory loss. He had a pacemaker put in today and got through the surgery with flying colors. He should be able to come home within a week.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 14, 2012)

Great news! 
Thanks for the update Andrew! Hopefully when he has recovered from this he will feel better than ever! 

When he IS feeling a little better, ask him if he needs someone to fill in "kicking your backside"  :biggrin: in his absence.... you must be missing that by now? 

Tell him we will start a sign up sheet ... People here want to help!!! :biggrin::wink:


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 15, 2012)

MANY thanks for the update.  Prayers are continuing daily!  Hope he gets back in the saddle soon so I can order some of his carbide cutters for his excellent tools!

Dan


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks. Hope he is well and home soon.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 15, 2012)

This is remarkable news! The power of prayer is simply indescribable. Still praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tage (Dec 17, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## 76winger (Dec 17, 2012)

Good news indeed. Will him in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 17, 2012)

Cool Christmas present!!


----------



## redbulldog (Dec 17, 2012)

Will continue to pray.


----------



## animefan (Dec 18, 2012)

KEN CAME HOME LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 18, 2012)

That's great news. Now he just has to rest up and get back into it.

.


----------



## moke (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 18, 2012)

Good news! Tell him that he is on our prayer list here at home. I hope the next report is also good. Get well soon, Ken!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 18, 2012)

Great news, now Ken take it easy and follow your  Dr.'s orders.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 19, 2012)

Fantastic news, Glad you're home for Christmas Ken, just take it easy for a while.

Kindest regards,

Bob.


----------



## PWL (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad you are home Ken.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

Paul


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome home!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 19, 2012)

Great news.  Welcome home Ken.  Get some deserved rest and relaxation.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ken,
So glad you are home in time for Christmas!  Take good care of yourself!


----------



## asyler (Dec 19, 2012)

Great News,, prayers for continued healing and return of strength ,,


----------



## rherrell (Dec 20, 2012)

HOORAY! Welcome home and Merry Christmas Ken.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 20, 2012)

Very glad to see you are home for Christmas.  Prayers are with your family Ken.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 20, 2012)

Ken,

WOW, I haven't been on much lately with the new work of 6 to 7 days a week. This was a shocker. Will continue with the lifting you in prayer. Merry Christmas and welcome home.

Thanks Animefan (Andrew) for posting this and keeping the updates coming.


----------



## Ambidex (Dec 20, 2012)

*Ken*

Great news and keep up the amazing recovery!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad to hear you're back home too Ken. Take care.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas Ken! 
Rest and continue to get better!


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad to hear you are back home ... Take care and follow Drs. orders!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad you are home and feeling better, Ken!


----------



## fiferb (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad to hear you are doing better, Ken.


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 30, 2012)

Good news, Ken!  Welcome home and take it easy.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 30, 2012)

Very good to hear. Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Toni (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy to hear you are home, hoping you have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## ashaw (Dec 30, 2012)

Ken
Very glad you are home.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family.  If there is anything I can do please give me a call.

Alan


----------



## Tom D (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad to hear you are home and recovering. Get the PT's we talked about in the past to keep you on the straight and narrow.
Happy and Healthy New Year

Tom


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ken, glad to know you are home and on the high road to recovery! It has been amazing to watch this thread and see the amount of people that were praying for you including myself, let alone all the others outside of this forum, and to know that God answered those prayers! The power of prayer is AMAZING!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 30, 2012)

YAHOO Ken, glad to know you are home and recovering well.

All of the above applies to me to.

Happy New Year.

Ray


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 31, 2012)

I talked to Ken on Saturday, he is in great spirits and glad to be home... sounds as if he is doing well considering all he has been through.. He said to tell all hello and he will be back...


----------

